# anyone know what this is?



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

i bought my car used a couple years ago, and i keep wondering what this is for. It looks pretty native to the car, but i couldn't see it in the manual.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Has the light ever come on? Have you tried opening the dash and seeing where the wires lead to? It kinda looks like a security or alarm light to me but not sure either.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

Faja said:


> Has the light ever come on? Have you tried opening the dash and seeing where the wires lead to? It kinda looks like a security or alarm light to me but not sure either.


no, it's never come on, (that i've noticed) and no, I haven't taken the dash apart just to find out what it does. I was hoping someone would recognize it and that would be a simpler solution

how can one tell if their car is equipped for keyless entry? i have auto locks, but didn't get a keyfob when i got my keys. any way to tell?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Jdoggsc said:


> how can one tell if their car is equipped for keyless entry? i have auto locks, but didn't get a keyfob when i got my keys. any way to tell?


If you've had the car for 2 years you would have noticed for sure!!! so it probably doesn't do anything. I would just try to trace it and see where that leads.

For the keyless entry, you can get an aftermarket keyfob and see if you can program it. I am actually getting that done soon for my wife's car - she has a Subaru with power locks but no remote, so I'm getting a remote starter with lock/unlock functions.


----------



## jcantol33 (Jan 20, 2009)

aftermarket alarm or badly placed attempt at a red blinking light when the car is off to scare someone off i think its called passive not sure though i see them alot where i work and if they are hooked to an actual alarm there a bitch to deal with most of the time being they are very particular and the original owner probably learned the hard way a couple of times, as for keyless entry go with auto page i have that with an auto start two way remote also and its been great and i can just look at my remote to know if my car is locked or not


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

sounds like everyone's pointing to it being a light (should be blinking if the car's off) to deter theft. it's never blinked, and the aftermarket stereo that was in it when i bought it was nothing special you'd bother projecting by installing that.

Basically i was wondering if anyone else's sentra had it. sounds like it's unique to mine.hmm.



Faja said:


> If you've had the car for 2 years you would have noticed for sure!!! so it probably doesn't do anything


How? Is the only way to tell if it has keyless entry installed to buy an aftermarket keyfob and try to program it? shouldn't there be an infrared receiver somewhere that I should be able to find?


----------



## jcantol33 (Jan 20, 2009)

they could of uninstalled it for whatever reason do not know why they would but they can, do you have a small box attached to your windshield above your rear view mirror(very common place also mine is attached there)


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

jcantol33 said:


> they could of uninstalled it for whatever reason do not know why they would but they can, do you have a small box attached to your windshield above your rear view mirror(very common place also mine is attached there)


no. i probably don't have it then.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It looks like a flashing led for an alarm system that may have been removed and they left the light to fill the hole. you could hook it up as a fake light to deter theft. I used to know how to wire it but it has been so long since i did one I can't remember. get a look at a wiring diagram for one on the pack for a fake alarm light at an electronics store and you could wire it up as a fake.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

They also sold an ebay flashing LED that mimickers a security system, popular 5 -10 yrs ago.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

looks like an alarm led or something


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

ok, new question. So i just replaced my instrument cluster with a tach cluster. the tach cluster has a "security" led just above the needle. with no key in, the security light is on and stays on. is that normal? or is it supposed to blink?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes the SE-R had a security light, with the electric locks. The GXE didnt
Since you don't have the Electronics module for the factory security system the LED has no instructions and is just powered on. I assume it never changes ??


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

nope. never changes. is it supposed to blink if the alarm system is armed?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes it blinks, i forget when exactly, but when car is locked for sure


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

hmmm.... Not sure if i like that. it's kinda like advertising a vulnerability


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

what about this? any ideas what this is for?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Jdoggsc said:


> what about this? any ideas what this is for?


I think I know that that light and little switch are. The former owner probably had a remote starter/alarm installed and it might still be there or at least parts of it. The little switch at the bottom is for "valet" mode whereas you press that switch and it disables the remote start in case you take your car in for service or lend it to someone. Do you have a remote key fob with that car?


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

nope. no key fob. I'll any idea where i'd look for any remote start module? I don't have a clue what this stuff looks like, so i don't know what to look for. I guess there's be something behind that plastic panel there that I could look for. If it _does_ have remote start and i could get a fob for that that'd be *awesome*. it's freaking cold here and it takes forever for my car to warm up when it's 0 degrees Fahrenheit out there.

if you have any other ideas/information that i could check out, please let me know.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Look under the dash behind the kick panel and see if there is a small box with a wiring harness attached to it. Some of the wires would be going to the ignition switch (most likely) in the steering column. Also check that small switch and LED and trace the wires behind them and see where they lead to. My guess is that he removed it otherwise he would have given you the remote key OR it could be something else and I'm way off on my guess!!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes see if the switch has wires.

It could be a simple switch that dis-connects the starter or ignition circuits.
ie a home made immobilizer.
try pressing it and see if the car starts.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a remote start security sys NIB that I brought for my Sentra but never put on.

I have orders from the better half to get rid of all the sentra 200SX stuff so if you are interested I will dig it out and give you details. my guess is this is worth $80 new, yours for $30 shipped.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

sounds appealing...
my car has power locks. would that integrate with my locks to allow me to remote unlock and lock my car too? or would it just be an alarm and remote start?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes, my car had power locks, and i chose a unit that would work.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

great. PM me with contact/paypal info or whatever. i'll take it.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Jdoggsc said:


> great. PM me with contact/paypal info or whatever. i'll take it.


Good deal on that remote starter!! Just make sure it's compatible with your car as some of them are made for automatic and some for manual, others can fit them both. If you don't like messing under your dash and cutting splicing wires, then I would also recommend taking it for professional installation.

Good luck.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

actually, IanH, let me take a raincheck on that remote start...that's apparently not where i need to be putting my money right now. My car started doing something new on Thursday....
see my new post


----------



## Ratnose86 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have an Autopage alarm with keyless entry (no remote start) installed in my 97 GXE and have those same two items you are inquiring about in the exact same places. My LED flashes when the alarm is armed, and I really don't know what the switch under the dash does but I did read something about a valet mode in the manual.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

Ratnose86 said:


> I have an Autopage alarm with keyless entry (no remote start) installed in my 97 GXE and have those same two items you are inquiring about in the exact same places. My LED flashes when the alarm is armed, and I really don't know what the switch under the dash does but I did read something about a valet mode in the manual.


yeeaaahh! that's what i like to hear. we're getting somewhere now.
so what do you know about autopage alarms? as far as the electronics... I'm trying to see what the chances are that the module could still be installed. could you get me some pics of what that stuff looks like in your car? What about the small receiver box above the rearview mirror that jcantol33 mentioned on the first page of this thread? see anything like that?


----------



## Ratnose86 (Jun 4, 2009)

OK got a couple pics for you. I followed the wires and the switch under the dash and also the vibration sensor both go to this module sitting between the steering column and the plastic piece under the dash.










The module is on the left hand side and the shock sensor is hanging down. Wonder what the disconnected plug is?????

Under the hood is just the speaker with a wire running back through the firewall.










Hope this helps.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Jdoggsc said:


> yeeaaahh! that's what i like to hear. we're getting somewhere now.
> so what do you know about autopage alarms? as far as the electronics... I'm trying to see what the chances are that the module could still be installed. could you get me some pics of what that stuff looks like in your car? What about the small receiver box above the rearview mirror that jcantol33 mentioned on the first page of this thread? see anything like that?


The only way you're gonna be able to tell is to open your dash and follow the wires like Ratnose did. You don't have the remote keyfob so you won't be able to do anything else. Try putting your key in the ignition and just turn it to the "ON" position, then within 10 seconds push the little button and hold it for 2 secs and see if the light goes on.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

i followed the wires and found one of two modules. I pulled the panel off (the one the switch was on) and found another module. hopefully i can get the pics to post how i want. 

I turned the key to "on" and held that red button down for two seconds. my dashboard headlights flashed two times. Intrigued, i did it again. The headlights and dash lights flashed only once. and it repeats itself like that. I can understand that signals system on and system off. The light (pic i posted at the start of this thread) never turned on...even when i pulled the key out of the ignition and closed and locked the doors. 









the module behind the side panel that the red switch is on. "Crimestopper CS9602pi". Try googling that. you'll get nothing.









this obviously isn't the first type of device like this that has been installed.









what is this? what would the +/- symbols indicate?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It's definitely a security alarm, possibly a discontinued model judging from the age of your car. I don't believe it has the remote starter/keyless entry module but you can send an email with pics to "crimestopper.com" and see if they can help you determine exactly what you have or what you need to get the features you're looking for. The +/- button could be for the sensitivity of the shock sensor but I'm only guessing at this point. Good luck in your quest!!!


----------

